
Sale of .org web domain blocked - aliased
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52501456
======
EarthIsHome
HN discussion of this is still on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23038637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23038637)

